
Show HN: Photosaic – Build mosaic images with a small library and a few photos - whatl3y
https://github.com/whatl3y/photosaic
======
ElCapitanMarkla
Nice work I love these types of projects. About 10 years I coded up an
infinitely zooming mosaic for a big museum in New Zealand.

Just found someone’s video of it on YouTube -
[https://youtu.be/06GTEfSD2PM](https://youtu.be/06GTEfSD2PM)

I used an app called AndreaMosaic to generate the big mosaics and Silverlight
+ Deepzoom for the app, what a dreamy platform after developing for Flash :)

------
ghego1
Looks really cool! I've been looking for something like this for a while.
Ideally I'd like to make a large image to then print, I'll give this a try!

~~~
disqard
Same here. Looking forward to trying this out!

------
swyx
would be nice if it also gave the coordinates for showing the expanded picture
on hover!

